

Repos.io is the del.icio.us of forges - solitaire
http://repos.io/

======
Twidi
Hi

I'm Twidi, the author or Repos.io

It's a (good) surprise for me to see this project right here !

There is a lot of work to do to have all features i want, and there is a full
redesign in progress, twitter boostrap was a try at first, and now, there is
too much of sites using this css, so i create a new specific one.

Feel free to report bugs on <https://github.com/twidi/Repos.io>, and you can
follow <http://twitter.com/repos_io> if you want to know about future updates.

About bitbucket and googlecode, (and more), i have no deadline, but the first
to be added will be bitbucket in a couple of weeks i think !

~~~
shareme
Thanks Twidi..that option will get used when you put it up..

------
apsurd
Shameless plug: <http://narly.us>

repos.io is cool because it offers a lot more like notes and followers.

narly.us just has the ability to tag repos but its backed by redis and
Backbone.js so it's quite fast and (hopefully) intuitive.

I took some inspiration from antirez's post a while back:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2338351>

~~~
Twidi
Hi

I didn't know about narly.us.

The new design of repos.io will be a lot more intuitive. And faster too, i'm
working on optimizations.

Btw, thanks for the link !

~~~
apsurd
Twidi, I have one more question. Are you caching all the github api data on
your end or do you hit the api directly and assume you are good for the limit?

~~~
Twidi
Everything is stored by my side. All API requests are asynchronous, when
needed only (a fetch of a repository cannot be done if it was done in the last
30 minutes, and so on)

------
mutantmonkey
I suppose this could be useful in the future, but I don't see why they would
launch with just Github support; at the moment, this doesn't do anything
Github doesn't do itself.

~~~
Twidi
Hi

It's not really a launch, the site is public but only known people had the
link.

There is some things you can do on repos.io that you can't on github :

\- organize projets you follow (with tags) \- find something in this same list
(on github my list of 250 followed projects is useless) \- the search
sometimes find things hard to find on github

There will be more for the real launch ;)

------
heydenberk
If you came here to comment on the gulf between what this does and what you'd
expect or want it to do, and you can write code, you know what to do:
<https://github.com/twidi/Repos.io>

------
robinhowlett
Kind of interesting I guess.

I find most of the repos I'm interested in on GitHub, so I've a Google
Spreadsheet that calls the API and populates a sheet with all my watched
repos' details - it's a pretty good way to filter and remember those good
ideas you've seen.

The username is a variable so I also use it when interviewing people and
seeing what kind of topics they are interested in. This could be used
similarly.

------
stef25
Nice use of Twitter's Bootstrap.

~~~
Twidi
Yes but... i can't see it anymore ! And there is too much thing everywhere. So
i'm currently writing a new design :)

------
shareme
This is very useful.

Any time line on when bitbukcet and googlecode integration gets added?

